
How to make gmail your ultimate productivity tool - jmonegro
http://zenhabits.net/2009/05/how-to-make-gmail-your-ultimate-productivity-center/
======
mynameishere
Very ultimate indeed. I've never understood gmail's status as an
important/fashionable webapp. It's better than hotmail ~1997, but
fundamentally the same.

And what possesses someone to write what is essentially advertisment copy for
Google corp anyway? And who are all those commenters delivering high praise
and wonderment to that guy for doing the same? Oh, gee whiz a calender!

------
diN0bot
nice concept--use gmail for productivity rather than switching to specific
apps--but fluffy post otherwise.

------
intranation
Has he got any real reasons for using Gmail, or is it mostly just "I like this
feature because I like it"?

